# New Smoker Build



## niallam (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm sure most have looked at their own build but have come across a similar problem as me, just can't find any old compressor tanks anywhere over here. 

The biggest readily available is a 1250 x 380mm (external) 34kg propane tank, or the slightly shorter one as well. 

My brother is pricing a rolled mild steel tube with about a 500mm (20") diameter. Once done we'd weld round sheet to the ends to make our cylinder. 
Length doesn't matter once over 2' as a friend is an amazing welder and helping us with the build. 

First question is how thick ideally would the cylinder need to be? Cylinder will hopefully be 1000 x 500mm. 

Firebox will be square with insulated wall and a thicker steel I'm guessing. 

Thanks for any info :)


----------



## wade (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Niall. As you are in the early stages of design and build you may want to take a look at the calculations needed to get the balance of air flow  and heat correct.

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

It is important to get the fire box the right size for the cooking chamber and the flu the right diameter and length for the right amount of draw. Feldons calculator is a defacto standard tool for people designing their self build smokers. Simply plug in the sizes of the bits that you already have (or are about to get) and it will give you dimensions of everything else that you need.


----------



## niallam (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Wade. 
Great site for doing the hard work for me :)

Thinking 3mm steel for the cook chamber and 5mm for firebox which we'll insulate as well.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello.  Those thickness should be fine.  Spend time cleaning it up once built and a GOOD  paint job.  After all that time and work you want it to last.  Can't wait for the pictures to start.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## niallam (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Danny. My brother has a good sandblaster in his job so will give it a good going over with that and will have a look on the forum for paint recommendations. 
Powder coating worth it or necessary? 
I noticed a lot just use an engine spray paint or similar high temp job.


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Niall, my pal runs a powder coating shop and he said it would withstand cook chamber temps, but not firebox temps. When I eventually get my UDS built, I'm just going to use automotive paint as I reckon as long as it doesn't come into contact with a flame, it should be fine.
Across from the powder coating shop is a pile driving company and they have some great sections of thick walled steel pipe stacked up in the yard that look very tempting.


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 22, 2015)

Nial, you can buy tins of BBQ spray paint, you just spray it on and then light a fire in the BBQ for a few hours to cure it. I've used it on mine and it worked great, it's lasted 5 years so far.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah Europarts do a hi-temp paint for £6.99 a tin some others are on EBay. Used on both my UDS's No problems


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello.  I'll pass on a tip I have picked up on SMF from a good friend back in the States.  After your smoke, when the smoker is JUST warm enough to lay your hands on; wipe down the outside with paper towel soaked in veg. oil.  All over.  Let it cool completely and then use paper towel to wipe off any excess.  Same process as "seasoning" a cast iron frying pan or Dutch Oven.  When hot the oil gets into the "pores" ( for lack of a better word ) of the metal and helps protect it against rust.  YES! It will smoke a bit when you fire it back up but that will not affect your meat; it's on the outside.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 22, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Hi Niall, my pal runs a powder coating shop and he said it would withstand cook chamber temps, but not firebox temps. When I eventually get my UDS built, I'm just going to use automotive paint as I reckon as long as it doesn't come into contact with a flame, it should be fine.
> Across from the powder coating shop is a pile driving company and they have some great sections of thick walled steel pipe stacked up in the yard that look very tempting.



Get two lengths I am on my way to pick one up!


----------



## niallam (Jul 23, 2015)

Hardest thing to source here is a tank.

My brother is pricing a 500mm diameter x 1,000mm 3mm steel cylinder. We are going to weld 3mm steel circle to one end and a 5mm to firebox side to create our cook chamber.


----------



## niallam (Jul 24, 2015)

First step completed.
480 x 1000mm cylinder rolled and welded in 3mm steel and 2 x 3mm 486mm circles to seal ends.
€140 for everything, or £98ish.

Worked it out at 48 gallons so need to know if people think that's big enough?
I can get any size made for not a lot more increase in €.

This is going to be for home use really, the odd party to feed 20 people etc :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello Nial.  I would have gone larger but as this is your first build I would go with it.  Start using it and then decide what upgrades and changes to make.  Keep this one for smaller groups oe sell it and build the second with all the knowledge aquired from this build.  Good luck.  Keep us informed and post drawings and pictures.  It is better for us to post advice BEFORE you have welded it up.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## niallam (Jul 12, 2016)

And the first semi finished pic. 
Removable stainless chimney, foldable tray and inside we used stainless for tray runners and the full tray as well. 
Should have fire baskets done today and hopefully first cook this Saturday. 














image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Jul 12, 2016


----------



## niallam (Jul 12, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Jul 12, 2016







Bit easier to transport now :)


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 12, 2016)

Looking good mate !


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2016)

That looks great, got any step by step build pictures?


----------



## niallam (Aug 14, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> That looks great, got any step by step build pictures?



I cheated and got a welder to put it together. I can't weld and have no time with work and young kids. 
Made 3 units in total. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 14, 2016)

Got them with the welding all done and had to sand and spray them. Everything from then on was on me [emoji]128522[/emoji]













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016






Expanded metal for the bottom tray 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016






Stainless tray runners inside with stainless mesh. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 14, 2016)

For easy storage the chimney is like a sleeve of 4" pipe that fits tight over the butt of the chimney on the smoker. The stainless tray folds. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 14, 2016)

Our firebox uses a 10mm woven stainless steel basket and separate ash door. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 14, 2016)

1 lower vent and 2 higher circular ones. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, awesome build man! Now to just get her fired up and get smoking!!


----------



## niallam (Aug 18, 2016)

And another one of the ones I'm doing. 
We made a separate trolley for them and they can be easily mounted on a trailer later or fixed with a brick build later. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 18, 2016



















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 18, 2016)

The handle also doubles on this one 
Have a stainless chopping board holder that fits in. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 19, 2016)

A little more work on the next one. 
Getting a couple of coats on these before they're done. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 19, 2016


----------



## niallam (Aug 20, 2016)

Got a few coats on yesterday. 2 more today and then cut some stainless mesh for inside. 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## mike w (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## niallam (Aug 21, 2016)

Just seasoned this and was checking temperatures, or more so how high it would go. Stopped it here though but it got up there with ease. 
Used lumpwood and then 3 lumps of ash wood as it's very smokey














image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 21, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Aug 21, 2016


----------



## niallam (Sep 2, 2016)

Not sure if you're supposed to season the underneath of the drip tray and that whole area but I invented a new tool for doing it and was very successful lol
Straight in through the firebox 

Applied for a patent ;) 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Sep 2, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello.  FANTASTIC looking pit!  So long as you got your air flow right I am certain you will be happy with it.  I built pits back before you had a calculator so I have never given it much thought.  You asked a question yearly on.  Powder coat it?  I ignored that question for a couple reasons:  A:  *IF* you powder coat it ( IMHO ); you need to insure ( ZERO - NONE ) of the zinc gets into the cooking area.  NONE!!!!  Just my opinion.  These are my friends and family and I don't want it in there.  There is MUCH discussion about whether  it is harmful.  I just don't want it in there in the first place.  I don't want to take the chance.  B:  This is your first build.  You MAY very well make changes and even build another so I thought there was no need to powder coat.  ONCE you have what you want; if you can afford ti, powder coat it.  My Dad did on 40 yrs. ago and it is still going.  Yes we have have to "redo" the interior but the outside is still FANTASTIC.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## niallam (Sep 18, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  FANTASTIC looking pit!  So long as you got your air flow right I am certain you will be happy with it.
> Danny



Thanks :)
Have the airflow under control, went with 3 different vents, 2 on the side and 1 on the door. 
My main problem is it wants to run too hot lol but that's easily sorted. Can hold 225f for 3 hours easy so far


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 18, 2016)

That is the norm with most smokers, they want to run hot.  What fuel are you using and how are you arranging it in the firebox?


----------



## niallam (Sep 18, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> That is the norm with most smokers, they want to run hot.  What fuel are you using and how are you arranging it in the firebox?



I use lumpwood and fill the fire basket with it to the front (chamber side) then put the hot coals from my chimney to the back of the basket (door side) and lift it into the firebox. 
1 small chunk wood every 30/45 mins and I'll get 3 hours and a few more pieces of lumpwood on
Found it I waited longer than the 3 hours to slowly refuel I have to put to much on at the one time and temp can drop to 210.


----------

